# Gallien krueger 400RB quemado



## farlin (Nov 25, 2009)

Hola a todos, y gracias por hacerme participe de este interesante foro.

Leyendo la exitosa experiencia con el Gallien Krueger, me he permitido escribir para ver si pueden ayudarme con lo siguente: 
Soy musico y aficionado al mundo DIY, he tenido exisotas experiencias haciendo mis pedales. El asunto es que ahora me quiero atrever a revisar el ampli del bajista de mi banda que se ha dañado despues de una presentacion. El ampli es un gallien Krueger 400rb (original). Al encenderlo salio humo de su interior y dejo de funcionar, al abrirlo me di cuenta que el pre tenia quemados varios compònentes (3 resisitencias. 2 condensadores, 2 diodos y un IC (el U1)). Bueno, hice lo logico, cambiar lo quemado por algo nuevo y...nada, al conectarle el parlante suena un MMMMMMMMMMMM....fuerte.
Como obervacion, me di cuenta que el "incendio" estaba por el sector del PIn send/return, lo interpreto como que alguien hizo alguna conexion equivocada buscando el Direct out. Tambien el IC dg419 se calienta mucho y el unico led luminoso que enciende es el del Boost, ya que el led power on/off nunca mas lo hizo. 
Estoy desesperado!!!
¿Por donde podria estar la falla?
¿cuales son los sintopmas de que un Power Amp se haya quemando?

Ojala puedan ayudarme,
Cualquier observacion sera muy bien recibida. 
Cordiales saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 25, 2009)

Separé tu post de donde estaba y lo pasé a _Reparaciones_.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 25, 2009)

Algunas fotos NO vendrían nada mal.


----------



## farlin (Nov 25, 2009)

Muchas gracias por las gentiles respuestas.

Adjunto una foto con el diagrama del pre amp especificando los componentes dañados, vistos solo en la inspeccion visual, sin medir nada (todavia no me manejo bien con el tester). Fue tan fuerte el shock electrico que hizo que algunos "caminos" de la PCB fueran completamente destruidos, los he reparado haciendo cuidadodamente un puente, subire fotos para que lo vean




Amigos, su opinion sera muy valida y util para mi.

Muy agradecido!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 25, 2009)

Lo que mostrás ahí es el esquema del pre.

Lo primero que podés hacer es desconectar la salida del pre y fijarte si así el ampli hace el mismo ruido. Si deja de hacerlo, el problame está (casi seguro) en el pre. Si lo sigue haciendo...

Saludos


----------



## farlin (Nov 26, 2009)

Cacho, gracias por responder.

Bueno, conecté el parlante sin el pream, directo y EL RUIDO ESTÁ, 
¿esto es indicador de que el daño esta en el  POWER AMP y que ese daño quemo los componentes del PRE AMP, cierto?
Entonces, ¿por donde empezar la revision?
Como dato, medí la fuente de poder y da cercano a 14V, ¿quiere decir la alimentacion esta ok? 

Espero respuesta, gracias!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 26, 2009)

farlin dijo:


> Bueno, conecté el parlante sin el pream, directo y EL RUIDO ESTÁ,
> ¿esto es indicador de que el daño esta en el  POWER AMP y que ese daño quemo los componentes del PRE AMP, cierto?


No, eso significa que hay algún problema en el ampli, pero no habla del orden en que se hayan producido los hechos ni quiere decir que sólo el ampli funcione mal.
Lo que sabés ahora es que estás lidiando con un problema que no se reduce (o redujo) al pre nada más.


farlin dijo:


> Como dato, medí la fuente de poder y da cercano a 14V, ¿quiere decir la alimentacion esta ok?


No. Quiere decir que da 14V 
Seguramente no son esos los números que tiene que dar. Fijate con cuánto se alimenta al pre y con cuánto el ampli (adivino algo como +-15V para el pre y por lo menos +-30/40V para el ampli).


farlin dijo:


> Entonces, ¿por donde empezar la revision?


Empezá por la fuente. Si entrega correctamente TODOS los voltajes que tiene que entregar, vamos bien.
Después, conectá el pre a la fuente (que sabrás ya que anda bien) y medí si no hay ninguna chanchada a la salida. De ser así, conectá el pre a un amplificador que sepas que anda bien (cualquiera sirve).

Si eso anda bien así, todo el asunto está en la parte del ampli. Si no, se puede aislar un poco más el problema.

Saludos


----------



## farlin (Nov 26, 2009)

Adjunto algunas fotos,,

http://img263.imageshack.us/i/261120091789copia.jpg/
http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/4994/261120091782.jpg
http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/9272/261120091789copia.jpg
http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/6425/261120091786.jpg
http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/4958/261120091787.jpg

Otras imagenes para ser mas explicativo:
Algo que no entiendo:
¿por que al medir el Pin 1 que alimenta el preamp, no todas las lecturas fueron +- 15V?
¿por que al medir los pines que vienen desde la fuente (puntos Blancos en la foto de abajo), no puede conseguir lectura?

Por favor, excusen mis dudas de niño ....jejej estoy aprendiendo.




En el diagrama:


----------



## Cacho (Nov 28, 2009)

farlin dijo:


> ¿por que al medir los pines que vienen desde la fuente (puntos Blancos en la foto de abajo), no puede conseguir lectura?



Eso depende de cómo hayas conectado el tester.

Lo que decís de los voltajes... Por partes.
Entre el cable negro y cada uno de los celestes (¡desconectalos del ampli para medir!) deberías tener poco más de 40V *de alterna, *no de continua.
Medí si da eso. Punta negra en el cable negro, selector en alterna y un rango suficientemente alto y poné la roja alternativamente en uno y otro de los celestes.

Si esos voltajes dan bien, medí la tensión entre los celestes. Punta negra a uno, roja al otro y *en alterna* deberías andar en los 90V (probablemente un poco por debajo. Si todo eso da bien, el trafo anda.
 
Siguiendo, conectá el trafo de nuevo al ampli, poné el tester en continua, ubicá los puntos A, B, C y D en el impreso y poné la punta negra en el cable negro.
Al tocar con la roja en A, deberías medir 60V *de continua*, en B, 15V *de continua*, C tendrá -15V *de continua* y D los -60V *de continua*.

¿Te acordás que te dije que pusieras la punta negra en el cable negro? Bueno ahí es donde va y no se mueve para nada. Esto vale si tenés un tester digital, de tener un analógico hay que hacer las cosas un poco distinto. Avisá y te describo cómo se hace.

Medí los voltajes y comentá qué obtenés.

Saludos


----------



## farlin (Nov 29, 2009)

Gracias por responder!
Al medir los puntos C y D, marca 59.8 V (+ y -)
Al medir A marca  14.58 V
Creo que hasta ahi esta todo bien.
Acá viene el problema: B marca algo cercano a 7 V y en "IN" marca algo como 10V (extrano, puesto que ahi deberia haber un pequeño voltaje, ¿cierto?)
Deduzco que aca hay un problema, verdad.
Midiendo los transistores, chequé que el Q15 (MPS A56) esta malo, ¿pude ser la causal de aquellos voltajes incorrectos? 

Ojala puedas seguir ayudandome,
Cordiales saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 30, 2009)

De nada, y  ahora empieza la parte en la que dejamos de entendernos (lo digo por experiencia y ojalá no pase).

A ver qué sale: Desconectá el pre. Sacalo de la ecuación, no tiene que tener ninguna conexión con el ampli a reparar y no se va a tocar hasta dentro de unos cuantos pasos. No lo conectes de nuevo para nada hasta nuevo aviso.
Hacé lo mismo con el parlante: No se conecta más hasta dentro de mucho tiempo.

Con el pre lejos y el parlante desconectado, chequear las tensiones de nuevo (siempre hay que verificar). Ahora, punta negra a masa y con la roja medí qué tensión de continua aparece en los extremos de los zeners D7 y D8. Deberían ser +-16V.
Si no son esas las tensiones, sacá desde Q13 a  Q16 y medí de nuevo.
Si ahora aparece en los zeners la tensión que debe, apagá todo y ponete a medir los transistores que sacaste. Debe haber alguno malo, a reemplazarlo.
Si ninguno está quemado (esto es posible), ponelos de nuevo en su lugar y NO enciendas el equipo.

En este punto, sacá U1 y Q1. Medí Q1 a ver cómo está y probá (si podés) el funcionamiento de U1. Eso lo hacés poniéndolo en un protoboard y armándole un circuito para ver cómo responde. Si no, simplemente cambialo por uno nuevo y ponelo teniendo mucho cuidado con la orientación.
Antes de instalarlos, encendé el ampli (de nuevo, sin U1 ni Q1) y volvé a medir los voltajes en la fuente. Deberías tener los +15V y -15V que necesitás.

Apagá, poné U1, Q1 y encendé el equipo de nuevo. Medí el voltaje y fijate si sigue bien. Estoy suponiendo que no hay otro transistor que se haya quemado. ¿Los chequeaste todos? ¿Cómo los probás?

Saludos


----------



## farlin (Nov 30, 2009)

Una vez desconectados PreAmp y parlante lo observado fue esto:

*1.-Al medir la tensión desde los Zener D7 y D8, los resultados fueron:*


*2.-Los valores obtenidos en P1, despues de cambiar Q15 fueron:*


*3.-Resultado de la medicion de la pata 1 en U1:*



 * ¿SON NORMALES ESTAS DIFERENCIAS DE VOLTAJES?
* ME FUE DIFICIL ENCONTRAR EL Q: _MPS A56_, EN SU REEMPLAZO UN VENDEDOR ME    SUGIRIO EL _MPS A70_, QUE FUE EL QUE FINALMENTE INSTALE Y CON EL QUE HICE LAS MEDICIONES. 

¿CAUSARA ALGUN PROBLEMA ESTO?


ESPERARÉ MAS INSTRUCCIONES, ESTO SE PONE ENTRETENIDO.

MUCHAS GRACIAS Y CORDIALES SALUDOS. 
 
Y, ¿no hay nadie que pueda ayudarme con esto?


----------



## Cacho (Dic 2, 2009)

Qué tipo ansioso, che... 
Y si escribís en mayúsculas es más que natural que no te contesten: Estás gritando.

Volviendo con el bicharraco este, ¿U1 funciona? ¿Cómo lo probaste?. Y lo mismo para Q1.

El conector que se ve en la segunda foto no sé cuál es, no encuentro ninguno en el esquema del ampli que tenga un terminal "P1". ¿Dónde está?.
Las tensiones que mediste en A y B se ven decentemente bien, así que no será nada de qué preocuparse, y el MPSA70 (40Vce) podría andar sin problemas para reemplazar al 56 (60Vce), pero muy muy al límite. Mejor andá por el MPSA92 (300Vce) o alguno de los de la familia que soporte 60Vce o más.
Inclusive podés usar un BC556 (ojo con el pinout que no es igual) o lo que encuentres por ahí. Cualquiera de uso general te va a servir con la condición de que soporte el voltaje.

Saludos


----------



## farlin (Dic 2, 2009)

jajajaja...quedó en evidencia mi *ANSIEDAD*, es que este bicho me tiene verde, de todas maneras prometo controlarla. 

-A ver, acá esta P1:


-Encontré el MPS A55 (60Vce), creo que este andará bien.

-Creo que U1 anda bien, medi su pata 1 y dio: -5.8v (foto 3), el diagrama dice -7V, ¿habra algun problema por aqui?

-Q1 lo chequé viendo si estaba en corto o abierto (con la tecnica del patillaje en posicion diodo del multimetro), estaba bueno.

Ahora, ¿que restaria por hacer?, lo digo muy en calma, cero ansiedad 


Cordiales saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 3, 2009)

Bueno, parece que la fuente camina bien.

Siempre sin parlante ni el pre conectado, medí qué tensión de continua aparece a la salida. Debería se 0V o algunos pocos mV.

Revisá que los transistores de potencia funcionen todos (tester en probador de diodos...) y si todo eso va bien, medí qué voltaje cae en R26 y R27. Deberían ser 5mV.
Medí también las otras dos resistencias de 0,33r. En todas debería haber los mismos 5mV. ¿Es así?

De necesitar ajustarlo, tocá el preset de 1k marcado como "Bias" en el esquema este que posteaste (no es el mismo que habías posteado antes, por eso no encintraba "p1").

Revisá bien que Q5 y Q6 están correctos. Si están en corto  no vas a poder hacerlo funcionar nunca  (de paso, revisá todos los transistores para descartar que tengas uno roto).

Chequeado eso, seguimos.
Saludos


----------



## farlin (Dic 3, 2009)

- Los Q de potencia parecen estar bien, (¿¿¿son los Q11, Q12, Q8 y Q9 ???).

- Q5 y Q6 estan bien.

- En la medicion de voltaje de salida efectivamente hay *0V*.

- En la medicion de los voltajes en R26 y R27, me he encontrado con un problema de interpretacion de lectura del multimetro que espero me acleres. Recuerda, soy novato, ansioso y tengo un multimetro de esos Chinos . 
Bueno, el asunto es que al medir dichas resistencias, poniendo el aparato en escala de 20 DCV me arroja una lectura de *0.05*, en escala de 2000mV una de *0.54 *y en escala de 200mV (la mas baja a la que puedo acceder), *54.3*. No se si son lecturas coherentes,  segun sé, 1V=1000mV, aclarame la pelicula por favor.


-Otra duda relacionada con la lectura del multimetro: ¿por que arroja valores negativos?, me explico: una vez puesta la punta negra a tierra y la roja en las resistencias de 0.33R o en positivo de salida a parlantes, por ejemplo, las lecturas siempre son con el signo (-), ¿es normal?, en electronica los "ceros negativos" existen? 


Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 3, 2009)

farlin dijo:


> ¿son los Q11, Q12, Q8 y Q9 ?


Sí, y son esos cuatro de metal con forma de sombrerito (encapsulado TO3) que están montados en el disipador de aluminio.



farlin dijo:


> - Q5 y Q6 estan bien.


Buenísimo. Esos son los que forman la protección. Si andan mal, o protegen de más y no sale sonido (o una porquería toda distorsionada) o protegen de menos y no van a cumplir su función.



farlin dijo:


> - En la medicion de voltaje de salida efectivamente hay *0V*.


¿Punta negra a tierra y la roja en la salida? (sólo para aclarar cómo hiciste la medición)
Es recomendable bajar la escala hasta 2V o 200mV para medir bien qué tensión puede haber. Es esperable que algo haya (muy poco, pero algo).



farlin dijo:


> ...poniendo el aparato en escala de 20 DCV me arroja una lectura de *0.05*, en escala de 2000mV una de *0.54 *y en escala de 200mV..., *54.3*. No se si son lecturas coherentes,  segun sé, 1V=1000mV, aclarame la pelicula por favor.


¿Y qué es lo que no te cierra?
En la escala de 20V podés medir _hasta_ 20V y el número va a salir expresado en Volt. Entonces, 0,05 (valor mostrado en la pantalla) serán 0,05V. Si lo multiplicamos por 1000, para pasarlo a mV, tenemos 50mV.
En 2000mV expresa el resultado en algo extraño (centiVolt, parece), y en 200mV tenés el valor coherente de nuevo con los 20V.

Como sea, tenés 54mV de corriente de reposo y eso no está nada bien. Tenés que andar en los 5mV, eso es 10 veces menos.
Ahora tenés poco más de 160mA de corriente de reposo y según el esquema deberías andar por los 15mA y fracción. Tocá el preset de 1k para bajar la caída ahí. Si no baja, vemos qué pueda ser (ojo con Q3 y Q4, que si andan mal...). Si baja, vamos bien.
Para hacer el toqueteo, conectá "P1" a tierra y medí bien qué tensión cae en las resistencias en cuestión. Mové *muy poquito* el preset y medí de nuevo.
Si bajó, mové otro poco y medí de nuevo, si en cambio, subió, movelo para el otro lado y medí de nuevo. Tenés que llegar a 0,005V (o 5mV, que son lo mismo).



farlin dijo:


> -Otra duda relacionada con la lectura del multimetro: ¿por que arroja valores negativos?, me explico: una vez puesta la punta negra a tierra y la roja en las resistencias de 0.33R o en positivo de salida a parlantes, por ejemplo, las lecturas siempre son con el signo (-), ¿es normal?, en electronica los "ceros negativos" existen?


¿Cómo mediste todo vos? 
Las puntas se conectan una de cada lado de la resistencia para medir la caída en ellas. No se pone ninguna de las dos a tierra.
El (-) aparece en los testers cuando el voltaje que detectan es negativo. Si muestra un "0" con un "-" adelante quierte decir que detecta un voltaje negativo, pero no suficiente como para ser un valor que pueda mostrar (puede ser también parte de la tolerancia del aparato). No te preocupes por eso.

Saludos


----------



## farlin (Dic 3, 2009)

Poniendo las puntas del multimetro a cada lado de las resistencias en cuestion, y ajustando el Bias (R1K), consegui lo siguente:



-¿Es correcta esta medida para la corriente de reposo? (multimetro en escala de 200 mV).
-Conectando P1 a tierra (punta negra), y punta roja a un extremo de las resistencias, el valor minino que puede conseguir al ajustar el preset fue: 19mV.

-No me quedo claro cuando dijiste: el valor deberia andar por 15mA y fraccion.



¡Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 4, 2009)

Ley de Ohm:
*V=I*R*
Eso lo tenés que tener tatuado en el dorso de la mano.

La caída de voltaje será igual a la corriente que circule multiplicada por la resistencia.
V=I*0r33 en este caso. Si (según el esquema) la caída de voltaje debe ser de 5mV, entonces 5mV=I*0r33, y es I=5mV/0r33 que da un valor de I de 15,15mA.

Esa corriente de reposo es un valor conservador. Hasta unos 40mA puede haber (ahora calculá vos qué caída habrá en la resistencia con esa corriente ) pero ya es un valor medio alto. Con 100mA, algo definitivamente anda mal: Es demasiada para un AB y demasiado poca para un A.

La medición que hiciste de la caída es correcta y está en los valores que debe. Dejalo así y no toques más el preset. 
Obviamente, repetí esa medición en las demás resistencias que tienen que dar lo mismo. No trates de ajustar una por una: Si no dan lo mismo (o algo muy cercano), avisá.

Un dato importante: La punta negra no es "masa" o "tierra". Lo de conectar P1 a masa es simplemente eso: Conectarlo a masa, con un cocodrilo, un pedacito de cable, la hebilla del cinturón o la lengua, no importa. La punta negra irá después a donde tenga que ir (en este caso, a un extremo de la resistencia). Entonces, poné P1 a tierra (es la entrada de señal del circuito) y medí bien las caídas en las resistencias.

Si todo eso da bien, un foco en serie con la alimentación y a conectar el parlante. No debería hacer ruido. De todas formas, me queda picando que no haya ningún transistor quemado en el circuito. Tiendo a suponer que alguno debería haber por lo menos.
Si el parlante no hace ruido, es que no hay ninguno.
Si hace algún ruido (tipo Hummmmmmmmmm o algo similar), entonces sí hay algo más quemado.

Hacé la prueba y comentá.

Saludos


----------



## farlin (Dic 4, 2009)

¡Hola Cacho!

Primero la respuesta a la tarea, jejeje:

La resistencia deberia ser de 0R125, (con 5mV y 40mA) ¿apruebo? 

Hice la prueba conectando el parlante: *NO* está aquel hmmmmmmmmm...
No se si lo comente en post anteriores, pero efectivamante estaban dañados Q13 y Q15, fueron reeplazados.

En cuanto a U1, en el diagrama aparece -7V para la pata 1, me marca: -5.8V, ¿esta bien eso? (por las patas 4 y 8 estan entrando los (+) (-) 15 v(aprox.))


Entonces podriamos estar concluyendo que el PowerAmp esta funcionando correctamente?, ¿que sigue?

Saludos y gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 4, 2009)

farlin dijo:


> La resistencia deberia ser de 0R125, (con 5mV y 40mA) ¿apruebo?


Sí señor. Buen cálculo.
Tené presente esa ley, que es fundamental y muy útil. 



farlin dijo:


> Hice la prueba conectando el parlante: *NO* está aquel hmmmmmmmmm...


Buenísimo, vamos bien.



farlin dijo:


> No se si lo comente en post anteriores, pero efectivamante estaban dañados Q13 y Q15, fueron reeplazados.


Lo habías comentado. Lo que me hacía sospechar que había algo más que tenía que estar roto era la disparada de la corriente de bias (era 10 veces más de lo que debía). Por eso sospechaba (sospecho) que algo más debe estar en problemas.



farlin dijo:


> En cuanto a U1, en el diagrama aparece -7V para la pata 1, me marca: -5.8V


No es ideal, pero veamos si anda como debe.



farlin dijo:


> Entonces podriamos estar concluyendo que el PowerAmp esta funcionando correctamente?


No. Buen, en realidad podés, pero posiblemente estarías equivocado. 



farlin dijo:


> ¿que sigue?


Probarlo.

Ampli encendido, parlante conectado, P1 sin conectar a nada, sacás la lengua y te mojás la yema del dedo que quieras.
Tocá P1 (y sólo P1). Debería hacer un "prrrrrrrrr" o algún ruido por el estilo. Sacás el dedo y el ruido desaparece.
Repetir el proceso tres o cuatro veces (sí, es importante hacerlo más de una). No es necesario chuparse el dedo todas las veces, mientras se mantenga húmedo alcanza.

Acabás de transformarte en un generador de señales 

Si eso anda bien, buscá una fuente "decente" de señal (un MP3, una radio o algo por el estilo), que en lo posible tenga salida para auriculares (para que tenga volumen controlable).
Poné el volumen al mínimo, conectá usando un cable mallado (con la ficha que corresponda en la punta) el aparato este y el ampli.
La malla se conecta a masa y el conductor interno se conecta a P1.

Sólo se conecta UN canal de los que tiene el MP3 o lo que uses (si tiene más de uno).

Recomendación: Conectá la masa, NO conectes todavía P1, encendé el ampli y hacé contacto ahora tocando P1 con el cablecito.
Con el volumen en 0 deberías oir unos "Tump" o algún sonido por el estilo, como un golpe. Eso está bien.
Si vamos bien, dale *un poquito* de volumen y volvé a conectar el cablecito. Debería aparecer sonido bajito. Seguí repitiendo hasta tener un volumen fácilmente audible pero NO muy fuerte.

Si eso va bien, avisá y seguimos.
Saludos


----------



## farlin (Dic 5, 2009)

Hice la prueba!!! 

Conecte un reproductor MP3 a P1, puse su volumen en "0" y lo comenze a subir gradualmente hasta el maximo, y...*SUENA*  ,a un volumen importante (aunque imagino que el otro "empujon" lo da el PreAmp)

Al parecer vamos bien, que sigue...jejeje


Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 5, 2009)

Bueno, vamos bien, como suponés.

El ampli ya no molesta, pongámonos con el pre.
Por favor, posteá el esquema que vas a usar, así hablamos de los mismos componentes, y decime si tenés algún ampli chiquito (algo como un TDA2003 o similares) para hacer pruebas.
También aclarame si tenés alguna fuente simétrica de +-15V (hasta +-10V va a andar) o si podés acceder a un par de baterías para probar.

Saludos y felicidades por el ampli ya andando.


----------



## farlin (Dic 5, 2009)

Si, estoy muy contento, gracias a tu gentileza por cierto.

Acá el diagrama del PreAmp:

(Editado, ver más adelante) 

Malas noticias, no dispongo de ninguno de los requerimientos que mencionas, ¿son de viltal importancia?, ¿sin ellos no hay manera de proceder?

Gracias!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 5, 2009)

farlin dijo:


> ...gracias a tu gentileza por cierto.


De nada.



farlin dijo:


> Acá el diagrama del PreAmp...


Upa... Es enorme y se ve medio fierazo.
¿Es igual que el del hilo del GK400 que hay en Pequeña Señal?




farlin dijo:


> ...no dispongo de...¿son de viltal importancia?, ¿sin ellos no hay manera de proceder?


No son vitales. Sólo preguntaba para ver si podíamos conectar el pre a otra cosa que no fuera el ampli este, pero vamos con el método más animalito que suele funcionar también.

Se trata de reconectar el pre al ampli (creo que sólo lleva un cable de conexión, ¿no?) y encendelo. Si los cambios que hiciste antes en el pre lo dejaron funcionando, todo va a andar al primer intento. Si no, comentá qué pasó, qué se calentó (si es que algo se calienta), qué ruido aparece (si aparece alguno) y todos los detalles que puedas observar.
*Importante*: Medí qué tensión hay en los rieles de +15V y -15V *antes de conectar el pre* (sólo por si varió desde la última medición) y después de conectarlo. No debería haber ninguna caída o una apenas mensurable.
Si el voltaje de una o ambas ramas se viene abajo, algo anda mal.

Probá y comentá cómo sale la cosa.

Saludos


----------



## farlin (Dic 7, 2009)

Hola Cacho!

Si, es el mismo diagrama de Pequeña Señal.
Aclaro, que cambié todos los componentes del PreAmp que en la primera inspeccion visual estaban evidentemente dañados.

Bueno, despues de instalar el Preamp lo observado fue lo siguente:

- Primero, me cercioré que desde P1 hubiera +- 15V, asi fue. Tambien comprobe con la tecnica del dedo humedo que habia señal desde el input.
-Al encender el ampli, con todos los potes en "0", no hay ni un ruido (a excepcion del caracteristico "pump" del parlante cuando se apreta el switch on/off).
-El LED luminoso ON/OFF, enciende con la intensidad comun. El LED del BOOST, enciende con mediana intensidad.
-U4 (DG 419), se calienta a los segundos de encendido.
-Al subir el pote MASTER, aparece un ruido tipo "mar" (no sé como escribirlo), es algo como Ffffffffffffffffffffff...con eventuales popssss. El resto de los controles estan al 50% y los filtros de eq en off.

-Como prueba final conecté un instrumento y no hay sonido, el "mar" continua.


Me preocupa lo siguente: he averigualdo la existencia de DG 149 en el comercio local (Chile), y no es posible conseguirlo. En caso que esté quemado, existe reemplazo para este switch?, se podrá omitir este control, pues el bajista de mi banda no lo utiliza.

Espero respuesta, agradecido.

No quiero pecar de ansioso, pero es verdad: estoy ansioso, quiero sumergirme en el mundo del "PRE"...

Ah...una cosa que no entiendo respecto al diagrama: el simbolo de rectangulo
*"DENOTES RMS VOLTAJE"*, ¿se refiere a corriente alterna o continua?
Quiero saberlo para comenzar a medir las salidas y las voltajes de alimentacion correspondientes de los "U", y asi comenzar a descartar fallas en componentes para poder reparar lo descrito en el post anterior.



Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 7, 2009)

Hola de nuevo.

Lo de los voltajes RMS que dice ese esquema, son los que se miden en la vía de señal con una onda de 200Hz y 2mV aplicados en la entrada. Si no tenés un generador de señales y un tester que pueda medir bien alterna en esas frecuencias (un osciloscopio sería ideal), no tiene mucho sentido intentarlo.

Una leída a este artículo te puede ayudar a describir el sonido que tenés. Apostaría a que es ruido blanco lo que hay en el parlante (y eso no está mal).
Hay muestras de cada color de ruido para poder identificarlos.

Si fuera el DG este famoso el del problema, pasá por el tema del GK400 que hay en Pequeña Señal que han hablado del control de Boost.
En última instancia se puede puentear y dejar inutilizado, o reemplazar por otras cosas que quizá no anden muy bien.

Sería muy bueno que tuvieras un seguidor de señal para ver dónde se pierde, pero a la vista de que no, empecemos por descartar lo que se ve molestando.
Sacá de la placa el DG149. Por las patas 2 y 8 entra la señal y por la 1, sale (mirá el esquema). Hacé un puente SOLO entre la 1 y cualquiera de las dos anteriores (pero sólo una). Si con eso el sonido aparece en el ampli, estamos de parabienes.
Si no... seguimos buscando.

Saludos


----------



## farlin (Dic 8, 2009)

Hola!

He subido este archivo MP3 grabado directamente del parlante. Este es el sonido tipo "mar" al que me referia (espero no sea una analogia muy surrealista).
Esto es con el DG 419 instalado.

Este es el link:
http://www.goear.com/listen/9bfc948/01-01

-Tambien he hecho la prueba de sacar dicho integrado y puentear entre 1 y 2 y luego entre 1 y 8 y *NO* he logrado hacerlo sonar. El ruido "mar" *DESAPARECE*.

Otras observaciones:

-He notado que por el sactor de "D71" se calienta, pero muy levemente, muy poco.
-Al poner el dedo por ese sector suena con la tipica señal de un amplificador.
-He comprado un par de LF353 para ponerlos en U1, 2 y 3, ¿será recomendable hacerlo?
-Saque todos los potenciometros para verificar su estado: todos estan ok.
-El Q80 es un BF245 con patillaje invertido (J113 estaba quemado).

¿Cual será el camino por donde seguir?

Cordiales saludos y nuevamente gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 9, 2009)

farlin dijo:


> Este es el sonido tipo "mar" al que me referia...


Suena a blanco nomás, pero filtrado.



farlin dijo:


> -Tambien he hecho la prueba de sacar dicho integrado y puentear entre 1 y 2 y luego entre 1 y 8 y *NO* he logrado hacerlo sonar. El ruido "mar" *DESAPARECE*.


Bueno, es un cambio. Eso es algo
No pongas el integrado de nuevo, dejalo afuera y a chequear por otro lado.
Fijate en el esquema adjunto dónde están los diodos zener (están marcados con un óvalo rojo y dicen Zeners), los vas a encontrar 
Si esos están mal, pueden ser parte del problema. Si sabés cómo comprobar el funcionamiento de esos diodos, probalos. Si no, cambialos por *otros iguales* directamente, que no son componentes caros.
Y a probar de nuevo. Si anda, maravilloso. Si no, seguimos.

Hacé el puente verde. Va desde después de C60 hasta el G del FET. Si anda, bien, comentá y seguimos desde acá. Si no, sacá el puente y...

Hacé el puente marcado en rojo. Va desde la salida de la primera etapa al gate del FET y puentea el ecualizador, el boost, el loop de efectos y el DG famoso este. Otra vez: El DG no lo pongas de nuevo.
Si suena así, ya tenemos achicado el origen del problema. Si no, tocá con el dedo el gate (desconectá el puente rojo). El ruido por lo menos debería cambiar.

El otro puente (dibujado en azul) es la alternativa final de conexión del puente rojo. Mucho cuidado, que este lleva sí o sí un condensador en serie para bloquear la continua y evitar que se meta en la primera parte del circuito.  Con 1uf ya está bien.
Si esto de cómo conectar el condensador o lo de bloquear la continua te genera alguna duda, *no lo hagas*. Es preferible quedarnos con una duda que generar más problemas.



farlin dijo:


> Otras observaciones:
> -He notado que por el sactor de "D71" se calienta, pero muy levemente, muy poco.


¿Y dónde &$^*#^@%$ está D71?
No lo encuentro . En el esquema marco la posición de D74, ¿es ese?.



farlin dijo:


> -Al poner el dedo por ese sector suena con la tipica señal de un amplificador.


¿Con el DG puesto o no?



farlin dijo:


> -He comprado un par de LF353 para ponerlos en U1, 2 y 3, ¿será recomendable hacerlo?


Si tenés ganas... Mientras no hagas ningún desastre en las pistas y los orientes todos bien, dale.



farlin dijo:


> -Saque todos los potenciometros para verificar su estado: todos estan ok.


Ponelos de nuevo.



farlin dijo:


> -El Q80 es un BF245 con patillaje invertido (J113 estaba quemado).


Ok.



farlin dijo:


> ¿Cual será el camino por donde seguir?


Lo de arriba.
Claro que habrás de comprobar que todos los operacionales tengan la alimentación correcta: -15V por la pata 4 y +15V por la 8. Si alguno no tiene esos valores, algo huele mal en Dinamarca.

Saludos


----------



## farlin (Dic 9, 2009)

Hola, 

-Fijate en el esquema adjunto dónde están los diodos zener...

*¿A que esquema te refieres?*




-¿Y dónde &$^*#^@%$ está D71?

*Está acá *



-¿Con el DG puesto o no?

*No, con DG fuera.*


----------



## Cacho (Dic 9, 2009)

pss:Me lo olvidé. Perdón.


Acá lo adjunto.
Saludos (y el diodo ese es uno de los zeners que decía en el otro post)


----------



## farlin (Dic 9, 2009)

Hola, 

Esto fue lo experimentado:

-Primero, saque los diodos, los medi y estan buenos.
-Probe, haciendo el puente en DG (patas 1-8) y no haciendo ni un puente, sin nada en su lugar: NADA

-Con puentes "verde" y "rojo" *NO suena *(hechos por separado por cierto). Puente "azul" no lo hice: ante la duda abstente...je.

-Sin ningun puente, al poner el dedo en G del Fet, aparece el sonido tipico de amplificador. Su intensidad es posible contralarla con el pote Master.
-con el puente "rojo" noté que al poner el dedo cerca de U2 y moviendo la perillas del EQ, se logra percibir los cortes de frecuencias (agudos, bajos, mid..etc..). Esto no ocurre al no tener hecho puente.

-Las pruebas fueron hechas con un cable conectado al input del pre, como si se tratara de un instrumento.

Espero haber sido claro con las observaciones, la verdad siento que el "sonido" esta por ahi cerca, me angustia no saber donde está.

Saludos!

Ah, lo olvidaba:

Cambie U1, 3 y 3 por LF353 nuevos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 9, 2009)

¿Las pistas están todas en buen estado y lo operacionales reciben todos la alimentación correspondiente?

Es raro, porque si al tocar con el dedo en el G del FET aparece un ruido, quiere decir que el transistor anda. Eso conviene por un lado, pero no por el otro.
Si no suena al hacer el puente rojo, quiere decir que no hay señal desde el primer operacional (U1). Fijate si puenteando desde la pata 1 de U1 al G del FET aparece señal.
Si no, está mal U1 o algo en la ficha de entrada o alrededores (insisto: revisá la alimentación de los operacionales).

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 10, 2009)

Detallecito:
Leé en este otro post sobre este mismo pre lo de los zeners de entrada.
Si los tuyos están malos vas a tener el mismo problema.

¿De casualidad no le pusieron una entrada amplificada al aparato este?

Saludos


----------



## farlin (Dic 14, 2009)

Por fin!!!!!!!   

Solucionado

Efectivamante los zeners de entrada y U1 estaban quemados, los cambié y anduvo, el Gallien volvio a sonar como de costumbre, el bajista de mi banda esta feliz, se comprometio a comprarme unas cuantas cervezas.., asi que amigo Cacho, si te das una vuelta por Chile, con gusto las comparto contigo..jejeje
Hablando con el sonidista de mi banda (que en dia d elos echos, no estuvo haciendo el sonido), dedujimos que lo mas probable es que el "otro sonidista":enfadado: haya enviado phanton power a traves de la conexion direct out, y ahi haya quedado el desastre. ¿Que piensas al respecto?, ¿que se quemo primero, Power o pre?, seria bueno dejar constancia antes de cerrar este post de las precausiones que se deben tener en las conexiones.

Una vez mas, muchas gracias por tu valiosa ayuda, 

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 14, 2009)

Primero que nada, felicitaciones por el arreglo.

Lo de la causa, definitivamente NO fue el Phantom. A la entrada hay un condensador que bloquea la continua.
Sólo sería posible que hubiera pasado continua si pinchaba el dieléctrico, pero es un condensador de 100nf y sería muy raro que soportara menos de 50V (y apostaría por 100V).
No creo que haya sido así.
Es más, de haber entrado una barbaridad de continua se habría quemado todo "para adelante" y probablemente los transistores de salida.

Apostaría más por una entrada ya amplificada. Con eso se entiende que pasara el condensador de desacople, que reventara los zeners y que hiciera volar a U1.
Con U1 en corto, vuela el transistorcito que regula los 15V en la fuente y con eso vuela el FET de la salida del pre.

La otra opción es que haya fallado el regulador de los 15V originalmente (por viejo, malo, un pico de tensión, falla en el zener de la base... o cualquier otra causa) y con eso cortocircuitar la alimentación U1 con la entrada. Vuelan entonces los zeners y el FET (pero es esperable que se hubieran quemado también los demás operacionales).

Motivos puede haber varios más, pero supongo que uno de esos dos es el correcto.
De todas formas, ya anda. Y cuando vaya a Santiago quiero mi cerveza  

Saludos


----------



## ricardodeni (Dic 22, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Si fuera el DG este famoso el del problema, pasá por el tema del GK400 que hay en Pequeña Señal que han hablado del control de Boost.
> En última instancia se puede puentear y dejar inutilizado, o reemplazar por otras cosas que quizá no anden muy bien.
> 
> Saludos




Hola cacho, te iva a preguntar antes pero me olvide, puede ser que el reemplazo del DG419 por el 4053 quizá no ande muy bien? yo vi las señales en el osciloscopio (me lo compre hace poco, estoy como un nene con chiche nuevo  ) y realmente pasan bien, no veo que haya alteracion en la señal , pero que puede provocar este IC ??
en mucho televisores usan el 4053 o el 4066 para conmutar las señales de entrada de audio y video.
desde ya gracias.

saludos y felices fiestas a todo el foro.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 22, 2009)

Mhhhh...
En lo personal no me convencen mucho este tipo de switches para audio. Soy más del relé.

Con un simple inversor miniatura podés hacer el trabajo, es de lo menos delicado que hay (indestructibles en realidad) y no hay nada electrónico en el camino de la señal. El silicio puede y va a producir distorsión, según qué se use será mayor o menor, pero distorsión habrá.
En caso de modificar el asunto hay que analizar muy bien cómo responderá este bichito nuevo, pero supongo que un relé andará bien (y consume poco, no creo que desequilibre nada...)

Saludos y feliz navidad.


----------



## ricardodeni (Dic 23, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Mhhhh...
> En lo personal no me convencen mucho este tipo de switches para audio. Soy más del relé.
> 
> Con un simple inversor miniatura podés hacer el trabajo, es de lo menos delicado que hay (indestructibles en realidad) y no hay nada electrónico en el camino de la señal. El silicio puede y va a producir distorsión, según qué se use será mayor o menor, pero distorsión habrá.
> ...




gracias por tu respuesta, entonces tanto con el DG419 como con el 4053 va a tener distorsion, ahora , mirando con mas atencion los datasheet veo que una de las tantas aplicaciones del 419 es especifica para audio, ademas de tener una R de switch de 3 ohm contra los 80 ohm que tiene el 4053.
el tema de que agregue distorsion en este caso especifico no es algo preocupante creo por ser un pre de instrumento, si estuviesemos hablando de un pre rango completo HI-FI ahi si es otra cosa; pero otro detalle aparte es que por el 4053 solo puede pasar una señal de 15Vpp maxima... , bueno tendre que comprobar que tension p-p maxima entra en el gate del fet y ahi veo si es necesario cambiar por el rele.

gracias, saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 24, 2009)

No te hagas mucho problema por ese lado. La tensión pp no debería llegar a 15V ni por asomo.

Igual, como al DG lo alimentan y activan con los +15V, tenés ahí cerquita tensión como para alimentar cualquier cosa. Yo iría por el relé (sí, sueno un poco insistente, pero los burros somos tercos )


Saludos y feliz navidad.


----------



## ricardodeni (Dic 26, 2009)

bueno, gracias cacho, me despejaste la duda, este pre entonces lo voy a dejar como esta con el 4053, para el proximo que necesite switch ya voy a tener en cuenta el tema del rele, gracias de nuevo.

saludos y felices fiestas.


----------

